# Question on German Work Permit



## neo2 (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi,

I am from India and currently working in the Netherlands. My next assignment is in Germany (German company is also part of the same group companies). Is it possible to apply for a German Work Permit and to work in Germany, but be paid by my Dutch employer, i.e can I be on a Dutch payroll and work in Germany (by applying for a German Work Permit)? 

If the accommodation is provided by the German company, what are the tax implications in Germany/Netherlands?

Thanks.


----------



## Your Europe (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Neo2, 
I take it that you have a legal residence & work permit in the Netherlands. In that case, you or your employer will need to contact German consular services in the Netherlands in advance in order to obtain a so-called Van der Elst Visa for you, with which they can post you to Germany. Documents you will be asked for are: 

residence permit, work permit and proof of social security in the Netherlands
duration of the posting
place where the service is rendered and nature of the service
payment and contractual arrangements
You don't need a Van der Elst visa if you're posted for less than three months within a twelve-month period and if you've a long-term employment contract in the Netherlands. You can stay on Dutch social security for up to 24 months. On taxes due, check the double tax agreement between the Netherlands and Germany. 

Hope that helps?


----------

